# Dog repatriation



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Whilst we've been away we've been thinking about what would happen in the 'worst case scenario' where say, I die in the south of Spain and my wife is then flown back (by the insurers) with my body. This leaves the mh and our dog in Spain.

The mh will be recovered by the insurers (and not so many will do this when you actually ask them) but it leaves the question of the dog open. Has anyone ever experienced an instance where they had to leave their dog behind because of an emergency and how did it all resolve itself?

Ray


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

one things for certain you wont be bothered, cos you will be dead!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ray, what a little drop of sunhine you are.....mind you its not an unreasonable subject.

Since the report of my death,is, thus far, greatly exaggerated, I dont know specifically, but I have done several repatriations for sick people and the insurers.

First, is there a need for your wife to go in the plane with your corpse?, it not like you will worry about it, and she cant sit next to you, o, she could drive the motorhome back. More likely, have you a friend or relative which could drive the vehicle back....I had the chance to test this some years ago, when my Dad was ill, the AA were the insurers, and I put it to them that rather than pay the entire cost, including fuel and hotel fees ( want going to let omeone I dont know sleep in the van) for the employee, and his/her return journey, I would fly down to Nice, pick up the family and drive them to the UK. This ended up being the way they went, as it was ignificantly cheaper for them, so its a thought.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*pets*

yeh but wot about your faithfull friend of many years ??????


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Surely a member of your family would be able to take care of that problem or Im sure a fellow Camper would, there is always someone who will help Im sure.
Maybe the dog can hide in the Motor Home and hitch a ride back :albino:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Listen , life can be hard enough without worrying about dying? your wife can take the dog with her on the same flight (except budjet airlines) and you .Some family member can come and pick the m/h up . these things are the least of your worrys, One thing you can look forward to is the embalming because you will have to be pickled before the release of your body from Espana! best you have a cremation here then your wife can take your Ashes back for a family service!!!!!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

My wife and I have agreed that if one of us was to die while abroad we would be cremated at a local crem and then come home in the camper with the dog. All together.

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Sometimes the old adage nothing nice to say, say nothing! Plenty other forums for your opinions.

Very good point raised albeit not a worry for the deceased!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If this were to happen get in touch with P.E.P.A they are a animal rescue centre and will put your pet with a family (not kennels) until you can make arrangements.


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
without the dead body, we've just had the scenario - of motorhome broke down, had to be relayed home by insurers from France.... plus the dogs were with us. We were insured with caravan club red pennant insurance, and we specified that we had to be relayed home to fit in with trip to vets, ferry, and we insisted we all stay together - as we didn't want to go into a hotel for rest of holiday. So, we were relayed to a campsite, 3 days there, and then relayed home. 

This is a very shortened version of the adventure we had!

However, in light of the question, then my own view is that - as already said - that the remaining living family members stick together, and meet up with the body again - either at crematorium, or back in UK! 

Don't know if this helps, but certainly relaying a motorhome + dogs home when not drivable is possible. Whether not driveable due to breakdown or loss of the driver!

best wishes
Sally


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

If your spouse is down as being insured to drive then she will have to drive the motorhome back

stew


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*The Caravan Club triumphs*

I've now spoken to Europ Assistance having bought their cover via the Camping Club. Dog repatriation is off - they'll bring me back, my wife and the motorhome, but leave the dog behind. I think not.

I've also spoken to Red Pennant (Caravan Club) who we abandonded to save a few pounds for 2008. Yes, they WILL bring me, the wife, the motorhome AND the dog back. You pays your money and you takes your choice..........

Ray
8)


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I would not worry too much re the dog.........There are 2 or 3 companies in the Malaga area who re-pat dogs to the UK......[for more reasons than the death of the owner]. They are all listed in most of the UK papers here. I am sure there are similar in other regions.

Thank God I will never have that problem. I expect all my 11 dogs to commit suicide on my departure  and I have left specific instructions, in my will, that nothing of me [ashes or whatever] ever returns to the UK :wink: 
..


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Hi
> If your spouse is down as being insured to drive then she will have to drive the motorhome back
> stew


Not quite true stew, i have the wife insure to drive the m/h fullycom. but i contacted Safeguard and informed them it would be in their interests NOT to allow my wife to repatriate the vehicle if it was from another country as she has never driven abroad and would certainly be unable too cope with the situation, and they agreed (in writing) to exclude her from that risk.

Bob


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Safeguard?*

Bob,

I'm interested by your post 'cos I used to be insured with Safeguard until 2 years ago. When I asked them about m/h recovery in the event of illness (not breakdown) they said yes, they were fairly sure they would bring it back. I said 'fairly sure' wasn't good enough and could they confirm one way or the other. They then put me through to the RAC in MIlan who coordinate European recoveries for them. They said an emphatic 'No' to recovery other than for breakdown that could not be fixed abroad i.e. no recovery of the m/h in the event of the driver(s) being unable to drive.

Maybe they've changed......

Ray


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ray, i can assure you i went into this very carefully with Safeguard as i did not want the pressure put on my wife being forced to drive the vehicle home because i was incapacitated through illness or accident (as happened last February in Spain with a broken wrist) 

There response was that it was in there interest due to the risk involved not to allow her to drive as i had informed them of the mitigating circumstances of never having drive anywhere outside the UK and a 3850kg. m/h was not the best way to attempt this first time. 

These details have been entered on my file and i insisted i had a written copy for my records.

Sorry mods for straying off topic, please feel free to move the post.
Bob


----------



## titchy (Jul 31, 2008)

Take out doggy insurance, I think PetPlan cover for this


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

titchy said:


> Take out doggy insurance, I think PetPlan cover for this


Yes they do, with costs of up to £500 even with the most basic health cover.
Lesley


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Pet Plan*

Patnles & Titchy,

Are you sure about this? I've had a look at the Pet Plan policy and I can see it covers the scenario where the dog is ill - but not its owners. Maybe I'm wrong though - can you point me to the clause in the policy?

Ray


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry Ray, I can't find anything on the net about it but you could try phoning them. When I wrote my last post I actually had a piece of junk mail in front of me that happened to be from Pet Plan. It had a list of different policies and what they covered and they all stated "repatriation" up to £500. I don't know any other details as I have since thrown the leaflet away :roll: and I can't remember what it said  Not much help really.
Lesley


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Pet Plan*

Lesley,

Yup, their web site says the same. However, if you read the policy (copy on their web site) it only applies if the dog is ill. I've still only found the Caravan Club's Red Pennant that covers this properly but you must make sure you declare the dog at the outset (and pay an extra premium - I think £10 was quoted).

It's time there was a law about insurance companies and their policy (and advertising) wording.............

Ray


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Having lived abroad and having a parent die abroad I have some knowledge of the system.

Firstly there is no reason for your partner to accompany the coffin. In fact it is pointless unless you're Royalty.

When someone dies abroad they are "prepared for travel" (you really don't want to know). Placed in a "Travel Coffin" (no seapage). Taken to the airport by the Undertakers, put through "shipping" etc. and placed in the hold. The Consulate will help smooth passage but it depends on how good the Consul is as to how hassle free the process is.

At the other end. The UK Undertakers sort out the paperwork, Customs etc. collect the coffin and take it back for further processing i.e. proper coffin etc.

It would be better for a family member or friend to come out to your spouse and help drive the MH back to the UK. By the time they get back, you'll be in your proper coffin and ready to "move on".

As suggested. A cremation in the place where you died would be easier for everyone as there is a lot less paperwork.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Think we're getting away from the point here. I'll change the scenarion slightly; both my wife and I are injured an accident and can't drive the mh back from say, Spain or anywhere else in Europe. Our medical insurance will get us repatriated. Provided we've chosen good insurance (and boy, you do need to read the small print when it comes to repatriation of the mh because of _illness _rather than breakdown) the insurers will also bring home the mh. That leaves the dog 'somewhere in Europe'.

I still have a total of just one insurer who would bring him home - Caravan Club Red Pennant.

Ray


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for this thread Ray et al

.Wouldn't have known about it otherwise ...just added cover for the dog on Red Pennant...


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Graham,

Pleased it's helped. It's easy to forget what will happen to our pets if _we _can't bring them home.

I still have only Red Pennant offering help - do people really not consider this?

Ray


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I cannot comment on the motorhome abroad with pet situation but I did look into this when we got our dobe because I had read that there was no requirement in the UK for a breakdown company to accept a dog onto the vehicle if it needed recovery. There was a company I looked into about this but I cannot recall what put me off...

http://www.prprescue.com/html/showstart.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Many airlines cannot convey animals at all. If you take a look at many airlines' websites, they have the "boot space" for animals on certain services only.

The cost of conveying an animal on an aircraft is, im my opinion, horrendous. Using the BA Gatwick to Verona route as an example, it was about £300 one way for an animal in the hold.

Most low cost carriers cannot convey animals come hell or high water.

Russell

Forgot to say that there are various companies that will transport your dog on our behalf - at a cost of course - sit down before getting the quote!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Dog repatriation.*

Littlenell,

Nice one. I'd been looking at how to get the fella home from Europe and hadn't thought about what happens with a breakdown in the UK (which is, for us, really only car travel - but hey, if I'm 200 miles from home, what do we do with him?). I'll be asking my car breakdown insurers what happens real soon. Then, of course, there's the issue of illness as opposed to breakdown.........

Ray


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Safeguard?*



rayhook said:


> Bob,
> 
> I'm interested by your post 'cos I used to be insured with Safeguard until 2 years ago. When I asked them about m/h recovery in the event of illness (not breakdown) they said yes, they were fairly sure they would bring it back. I said 'fairly sure' wasn't good enough and could they confirm one way or the other. They then put me through to the RAC in MIlan who coordinate European recoveries for them. They said an emphatic 'No' to recovery other than for breakdown that could not be fixed abroad i.e. no recovery of the m/h in the event of the driver(s) being unable to drive.
> 
> ...


I have just been through Safeguards insurance and Red Pennant and I agree with you Ray. Safeguard will only provide a chauffeur service in event of injury to the driver in an accident which renders them incapable of driving. This has to be certified by a doctor too. There are also a number of other drawbacks if your motorhome is over 3.5 tons plus the guarantees of assistance are weaker than those of under 3.5 tons. Red Pennant, motoring only, provides better cover all round and does cover you for illness and will provide a chauffeur if you are too ill to drive. I pay for Red Pennant or the C&CC's insurance even though I am insured with Safeguard whose breakdown cover I only rely on in the UK.

Thanks for raising the subject of Pet cover, you have answered my questions and I will have it added to Red Penant this year.

peedee


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Motorhome & Dog Recovery from Europe*

Peedee,

Thanks - that's saved me a call to Safeguard. No change since I was insured with them.

So, after all this, still only one insurer who will recover both the motorhome and the dog - Red Pennant. Pretty sad I think that so many folks are being sold insurance they think will cover them. It shouldn't be necessary for us to have to read and digest the small print in our policies to such an extent. If they can cop out of a claim they will......

Ray

Note that the Camping Club's insurance WON'T recover the dog - I've spoken with them.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Ray

Re: Breakdown in the UK

When we broke down and had to be towed home, no questions were asked as Tom our then huge great lab, just jumped up into the cab and snored all the way home.

The driver never said anything at all and we did not even think about it at the time.

Thanks for raising this issue and Shirley is checking our policies now.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Andrew,

This is the problem - if the policy doesn't say you're covered, then maybe the driver will take the dog, maybe not. How lucky do you feel, keeping in mind all this is only tested when there's a crisis.

Whilst your case above centered on breakdown of the vehicle, I would be interested to know who you are insured with and whether or not the policy says both the dog, and the motorhome, will be repatriated in the event of illness of the driver(s). Oh yes, and in the event of breakdown, the dog.

Ray


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its not breakdown in the UK that is onerous, it's problems across the water which might mean abandoning the dog(s) or a costly repatriation.

peedee


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Peedee,

I agree and oops, hadn't spotted the bit about recovery in the UK. As you say, it's recovery from Europe that we're interested in here.

Ray


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is not only recovery, but what about if you have to go into hotel accommodation while your motorhome is fixed? Ok I know the French have a more liberal attitude to dogs but ..........?

peedee


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Temporary hotel accommodation*

Peedee,

Interesting point - I'm about to take out Red Pennant for this year and I'll ask them when I phone them. What this space (in a couple of weeks).

Ray


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When Chris put unleaded in the diesel tank    The Rac towed us to a garage for a drain down. He wouldn't take the dog in the cab so we left her in the motorhome  
I feel really bad now, after reading your posts, but I promise you she was fine. Not sure about a long distance but would imagine she would cope just the same.
In her eyes I supose the motorhome is moving at a funny angle and no one is driving but hey it doesn't hurt so I will just hunker down as usual.
Whether it was strictly legal or not I don't know :?: 

Pat


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Dog repatriation/accommodation*

Peedee,

Bought Red Pennant this morning; £7 extra for the dog for 94 days. Seems fine to me.

As regards accommodation in the event of a breakdown (or illness/accident) the CC said they would at the very least _organise _kennels, but 'probably' at our expense. That's OK by me, I just want them to remove as much hassle as possible from what would obviously be a crisis. French and Spanish hotels' attitude to dogs is rather more relaxed than in the UK anyway.

Ray


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for remembering to post the good news. I still cannot book my trip but hope to before the onset of Spring.

peedee


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As I was renewing the RAC cover recently I took the opportunity to ask if the dog would be recovered if necessary. "Of course" came back the reply "she is part of the family after all". That gave me quite a warm glow :lol: 
I should probably get it in writing though?


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*RAC & dogs*

Patp,

Not sure what you're insuring here but the real issue is who repatriates your dog from mainland Europe if you are too ill and have to be flown home leaving the dog (and your motorhome) behind.

If you're insuring against breakdown of your motorhome fine. If you're insuring against illness (as above) I would be very interested to hear - doubtless so would other members as so far only Red Pennant have been found to provide the necessary cover.

Perhaps you could enlighten us all please?

Ray


----------

